# NetXtreme II 5709 and TOE



## shadowers (May 22, 2012)

I'm looking to use this NIC in a FreeBSD based SAN.  I know the bce driver supports the NIC, but does it support the TOE portion of this NIC?  It is based on the BCM5709C.

Any knowledge about the TOE support for this card in FreeBSD is much appreciated.


----------

